# Mit meinem Prog zu ICQ connecten



## Stiewen (4. Apr 2006)

Aloa Leutz, 

Würde mich mal interessieren, ob jemand weiß, ob man eine Verbindung zu den ICQ-Servern aufbauen kann, sodass man ein Chat-Programm schreiben kann, was ICQ 5, Trillian oder Mirianda ersetzt. 

Freue mich über jede Antwort!

THX, Stiewen


----------



## Caffè Latte (4. Apr 2006)

Hi,

was sollte dich hindern so ein Prgramm zu schreiben ausser der Unkenntnis der verwendeten Protokolle?

Caffè Latte


----------



## Ilja (4. Apr 2006)

jo... ICQ rückt die Protokolle nicht raus


----------



## bummerland (4. Apr 2006)

aber es gibt auf http://sf.net doch auch java-programme, die icq-verbindungen machen können.


----------



## AlArenal (4. Apr 2006)

Es heißt sf.net


----------



## bummerland (4. Apr 2006)

mein ich doch :-/ *editier*


----------



## Stiewen (4. Apr 2006)

welches wäre das zB.? Direktlink vll?


----------



## paedubucher (4. Apr 2006)

Hm, es gibt da so einige Messenger (auch OpenSource), welche ICQ problemlos beherrschen...

Schau dir doch mal den Sourcecode von denen an...


----------



## Stiewen (4. Apr 2006)

Hab eins gefunden: OpenICQ 0.9
Finde aber nicht wirklich eine Connection-File, wenn ich sie mal so nennen darf, wo die Verbindung aufgebaut wird. Habs gefunden unter Suche->"ICQ Java"-> OpenICQ->Download. Guckt mal einer mit rein?


----------



## Dukel (4. Apr 2006)

http://www.micq.org/ICQ-OSCAR-Protocol-v7-v8-v9/

Oder einfach ein offenes Protokoll verwenden (Yabber (Jabber) bzw. XMPP).


----------



## Stiewen (4. Apr 2006)

mal ein ganz großes Danke an Dukel!

Aber mal ehrlich: eigentlich seh ich überhaupt nicht durch da...
Ich bitte mal ganz lieb um: 
1. die Erklärung von: Wie muss ich mit was wohin connecten? :-D
2. Hat schon mal einer sowas gemacht von euch? kann er nicht mal die Vorgehensweise in einer Schrittfolge oder sowas posten? würde mich freuen... (vll auch mit den Objekten mit denen man wirklich senden kann... [lockal war dies ein socket, was ich meine])

DANKE, wenn das erfüllt wird!


----------

